# Reaching Out to Both Active and Passive Roman Catholics



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 10, 2010)

The area where our church is literally full of both active and lapsed Roman Catholics and our church is looking for ways of reaching out to them. 

Can someone on the PB point to some resources?


----------



## MarieP (Jul 10, 2010)

For some reason, the answer I feel compelled to give is "imputation"

Seriously, Richard Bennett has some good materials. Or you could give them the same Gospel presentation you'd give others. Most of your average Catholics don't know a lot about official Catholic doctrine.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jul 10, 2010)

Marie is right here is the link to the Berean Beacon,

Berean Beacon proclaims the Good News of Salvation, The Gospel of Jesus Christ. The President and founder is Richard Bennett, a former Roman Catholic Priest.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks! Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Porter (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree with the above. Berean has some good stuff. Just don't slap these lapsed catholics with their tracts about the pope being the anti-Christ - give em' the Gospel Tracts (comparing biblical salvation to the errors of Rome).

Also, aomin.org would be a good resource (the "articles" section, then the roman catholic sub-section) for you, and any others, to be informed regarding common doctrinal battlegrounds between Protestants and Roman Catholics.


----------

